# Another talented stick maker



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thought U guys and gals would appreciate the work of another talented wood carver and stick maker, Shawn Cipa. His Grateful Dead themed sticks are truly impressive http://www.shawnscarvings.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Mark thanks for the link Shawns work and attention to detail when making his sticks are brilliant.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

He does great work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I've seen a few of his works on Pinterest. Really great stuff. Meant to look up his site at some point but I hadn't gotten around to it. Thanks!


----------

